# ACDelco Oil Filter



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

I use PF64


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

I bought 2 PF64's on amazon and used one a week ago when I did my first oil change.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pf64 is readily available, but the Upf64 is the better filter. Haven't heard the other one mentioned.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

I thought there were some minor internal differences and doing a search ran across this service bulletin that mentioned the internal bypass valve opening pressure is different between the two filters.

Taking a look at the 2018 Cruze owner's manual it calls for the PF64, which makes sense as it should have a little more media filtration area and more importantly doesn't go into bypass as easily. If you already used a PF48E it should fit and likely work ok in warmer weather when the oil heats up and oil pressure goes down quicker after startup so there's less chance of bypassing the filtration media, but I likely wouldn't run it in colder weather or try to push the change interval.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

This is a good comparison for the GM filters

https://www.corvetteforum.com/forum...ac-delco-upf64r-cut-open-oil-filter-pics.html


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

blackbird said:


> Taking a look at the 2018 Cruze owner's manual it calls for the PF64


Does the 2018 Manual call for UPF64R or PF64?

I just pulled the filter off my 2016, and it's a PF64. 
It was installed by my local Chevy dealer in November 2017.

That's 21 months after this bulletin came out:

DATE	02/25/2016
SUBJECT	Oil Filter Usage
MODELS	2016 Buick Encore, Chevrolet, Malibu, Cruze, Spark, & Volt Equipped with Engine RPOs LE2, LV7, LFV and L3A
TO	All Chevrolet, Buick, & GMC Dealers
ATTN	Parts Managers, Service Managers, Service Technicians and Fleet Service and Part Managers

The new small gas engines launched in the 2016 vehicles use oil filter P/N 12667194.
This P/N has been superseded to P/N12670058, then superseded to P/N12674698 (AC Delco UPF64R). 

If this part number is unavailable you can use oil filter P/N 12640445 (AC Delco PF64) until stock becomes available for the P/N12667194 - P/N12670058 – P/N12674698 oil filter (AC Delco UPF64R).

Thank you for your cooperation.

END OF MESSAGE 
GM CUSTOMER CARE & AFTERSALES


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> blackbird said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a look at the 2018 Cruze owner's manual it calls for the PF64
> ...


The owners manual calls for a PF64, but as that parts bulletin pointed out it has been superceded to the UPF64R on the small gas engine SGE family. The parts catalog should reflect this, and all dealer are supposed to be installing the UPF64R at this point.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> all dealer are supposed to be installing the UPF64R at this point.


That's what I thought. 
So now I wonder if they ran out of the UPF64R, or if my dealer doesn't carry UPF64R because they can get the PF64 cheaper.

I know that Rock Auto wants around $3 for the PF64 and $5 for the UPF64R.

I should have bought a dozen of the bulk pack UPF64RF when Rock Auto had them last year for less than the retail boxed filters. I had no idea Rock was going to quit selling those.

EDIT: RockAuto still has the bulk pack UPF64RF (currently $4.32), they just quit showing them as compatible with a 2017 Cruze. When I check compatibility, it shows no compatible cars.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > all dealer are supposed to be installing the UPF64R at this point.
> ...


That's most likely it, dealers have massively slim margins for profit on oil changes, so any way to make more they take advantage. They don't get in trouble for installing them, so they keep doing so. There's also the whole some dealers DGAF issue. LOL

Thanks for that link. That ends up being cheaper than employee price at the dealer. Case ordered, now I'm good til powertrain runs out.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Shows I have a gen 1 I am used to the canister filter and surprised they went back to a spin on filter! When I saw it on rock auto I thought it was a PF47. Now I have 2013 and 2014 I have a case of the canister filters and have to remind myself how to change the oil on wife's Accord with a spin on LOL I remember back in the 80s thinking I could use either a PF51 or PF47 on my 231 Grand Prix. I know the one was for a 229 Chevy V6 and the other for the Buick V6 but they were interchangeable and there was enough room for the larger filter when the PF47 was called for. I had a boss at Nationwise auto parts that informed me of this.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Patman said:


> Shows I have a gen 1 I am used to the canister filter and surprised they went back to a spin on filter! When I saw it on rock auto I thought it was a PF47. Now I have 2013 and 2014 I have a case of the canister filters and have to remind myself how to change the oil on wife's Accord with a spin on LOL I remember back in the 80s thinking I could use either a PF51 or PF47 on my 231 Grand Prix. I know the one was for a 229 Chevy V6 and the other for the Buick V6 but they were interchangeable and there was enough room for the larger filter when the PF47 was called for. I had a boss at Nationwise auto parts that informed me of this.


Same still applies, the PF63 is a longer PF64, and fits just fine. There's not currently a UPF63R or equivalent at this time though


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Mobil 1 M1 113A....


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

17Cruzer said:


> Mobil 1 M1 113A....


Yeah that's the one I use. Thing is someone brings up something about psi on the drainback and now I'm concerned and might go with the acdelco


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

booyakashao said:


> Yeah that's the one I use. Thing is someone brings up something about psi on the drainback and now I'm concerned and might go with the acdelco


I haven't heard anything positive/negative concerning drainback with the M1 113A filter. If there is a problem, any problem with the M1 113A, I'd like to "see" the test data for confirmation.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

17Cruzer said:


> booyakashao said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that's the one I use. Thing is someone brings up something about psi on the drainback and now I'm concerned and might go with the acdelco
> ...


It's not the drain back issue.
M1-113a is a quality filter, made by Champion Labs just like the specified UPF64R. The issue is the bypass pressure spec. While the 113 does(by some accounts) meet the 22psi spec on the PF64, it's believed but not confirmed officially that the UPF64R has a 35psi bypass. 

I'll keep using the UPF64R until I get confirmation on the bypass spec. At which point if it is still 22psi I'll switch back to Wix XP like I use on everything else.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> It's not the drain back issue.
> M1-113a is a quality filter, made by Champion Labs just like the specified UPF64R. The issue is the bypass pressure spec. While the 113 does(by some accounts) meet the 22psi spec on the PF64, it's believed but not confirmed officially that the UPF64R has a 35psi bypass.
> 
> I'll keep using the UPF64R until I get confirmation on the bypass spec. At which point if it is still 22psi I'll switch back to Wix XP like I use on everything else.


Ok, that's a different issue. Seems anything at or less than 15 psi is a no go. Did some quick checking on that subject....here's a link:
https://www.corvetteforum.com/forum...017-corvette_-service-bulletin_-17-na-157.pdf


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> It's not the drain back issue.
> M1-113a is a quality filter, made by Champion Labs just like the specified UPF64R. The issue is the bypass pressure spec. While the 113 does(by some accounts) meet the 22psi spec on the PF64, it's believed but not confirmed officially that the UPF64R has a 35psi bypass.
> 
> I'll keep using the UPF64R until I get confirmation on the bypass spec. At which point if it is still 22psi I'll switch back to Wix XP like I use on everything else.


 
Most oil filters of the past have been updated, and the more expensive filters are in fact better. Such is the case with pf48 to pf64. Concerning Mobil 1 113 and 113A, the difference is the bypass rating. M 113 (like the pf48) is the standard filter at about 15 +/- psi bypass. The M113A (like pf64) is the Extended performance filter and has a higher bypass at 22 psi, as are most extended performance oil filters. Some may be slightly lower at 20 psi, some slightly high(?). However, too high a bypass pressure can have negative effects when the oil is cold. ​
That said, buy a higher priced oil filter, whatever brand you like, install it, forget about it, and just drive. They use silicone anti drain back vs rubber and synthetic filtering media for better filtering. BTW, fill the filter with oil before installing it. You already know to wet the gasket!


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm a man of leisure - and curiosity. I cut open my OEM AC Delco filter after my first oil change. Looked like a Fram with its cardboard end caps. Is this necessarily bad? No, but if owners neglect to service their cars on a regular basis it may be an issue. I don't know. The Internet tells me 'cardboard bad - steel good'.

Far from a shill, BTW ( I'm kinda thrifty) but I've been using Walmart's Supertech line of oil & filters for nearly 2 decades with zero engine problems. Granted, I change them on the early side of caution but no issues and very long engine life throughout our stable of mutt cars. YMMV.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

*Buying Guide

*Types of Oil Filter Media
Not all oil filters are made equal, and they use different membranes or media to remove any impurities and contaminants in motor oil.

Cellulose Filter Media
Spin on or disposable oil filters often use cellulose filter media and are capable of collecting and removing contaminants that are between 8 and 10 microns in size. To maintain its strong performance you should aim to replace the filter every 3000 miles.

Synthetic Filter Media
This is a higher quality media and works to eliminate particles and debris that range from 20 to 40 microns in size and needs to be replaced every 6000 miles.

Microglass filter media
These are the higher end types of media that are used in oil filters and the microglass is a fine metal mesh constructed of fibers that are several times finer compared to cellulose. This means it is more effective at filtering particles and need replacing far less frequently with a recommendation of either every 5 years or 10,000 miles.

Parts of an Oil Filter
The operation of an oil filter seems very simple, but there are several key components that are essential to your engines operation. These are the key oil filter parts and how they work together to function.

Price
A good rule of thumb is that the more you spend on your filter, the better and longer it will perform. Cheaper oil filters will often contain light gauge metal, poort quality gaskets and loose filter material which can lead to early filter failure. Other filters may also filter out dirt particles more effectively or have a longer service life. We’ve saved you the hassle by shortlisting the best oil filters for your vehicle.

Anti-drain back valve: this is a flap like valve that stops oil from returning back into the oil filter from the engine when your vehicle is running.
Tapping gasket/plate: In this part, the oil enters and exits the oil filter and is made up of a center hole which is surrounded by several holes that are smaller in size. Oil enters through the small holes on the outer perimeter of the tapping plate which is often referred to as a gasket and exits though the center hole which is attached to part of your engine.

Filter Medium – This is filter itself and is made up of synthetic fibers and microscopic cellulose fibers that work as a sieve to catch contaminants before the oil can reach the engine. A higher level of efficiency is maintained because the medium is folded.
Center steel tube – once oil has been filtered of any contaminants or debris that is present, it then passes back through a center steel tube into the engine.

Relief Valve – when your engine is cold, for example when you first start up, it still needs oil. At lower temperatures, the oil will often be too thick to pass through the filter medium material. This relief valve allows for small amounts of unfiltered oil to pass into the engine so the minimum lubrication levels can be met until the rest of the oil has been heated enough to pass freely through the oil filter normally.

End Discs – on both sides of the filter medium is an end disc which is often made of metal or fiber. These discs work to stop unfiltered oil from reaching into the center steel tube and entering the main part of the engine. Retainers are made from thin pieces of metal, and these work to to hold these discs securely in place against the tapping plate.
​
The 5 Best Oil Filters - Halo Technics


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Slayinit said:


> I'm a man of leisure - and curiosity. I cut open my OEM AC Delco filter after my first oil change. Looked like a Fram with its cardboard end caps. Is this necessarily bad? No, but if owners neglect to service their cars on a regular basis it may be an issue. I don't know. The Internet tells me 'cardboard bad - steel good'.
> 
> Far from a shill, BTW ( I'm kinda thrifty) but I've been using Walmart's Supertech line of oil & filters for nearly 2 decades with zero engine problems. Granted, I change them on the early side of caution but no issues and very long engine life throughout our stable of mutt cars. YMMV.


The OEM ac delco had paper on both ends? I used PF64 on a Gen 2 and fortunately someone online cut them open:
https://www.corvetteforum.com/forum...4-d3df-490b-82c4-00c8df774d07_zpsellhrq53.jpg

I'm not sure what the gen 1 looks like cut open but the gen 2 oem filter doesn't look like cardboard. I intend on switching to UPF64R on next oil change.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

booyakashao said:


> The OEM ac delco had paper on both ends? I used PF64 on a Gen 2 and fortunately someone online cut them open:
> https://www.corvetteforum.com/forum...4-d3df-490b-82c4-00c8df774d07_zpsellhrq53.jpg
> 
> I'm not sure what the gen 1 looks like cut open but the gen 2 oem filter doesn't look like cardboard. I intend on switching to UPF64R on next oil change.


I should've taken pics. Mine did not look like the one on the the link you posted.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Just changed my oil today for the first time and saw the dealer had a pf64 on it. They also put in 5w30 so the clearly do whatever the **** they want. Which I knew already but it still annoys me. 

buttspeaking of that filter and dealers, I had trouble getting it today. Went to pep boys and AutoZone and neither one carried it. I had to go to a dealer to grab one and when I was there I asked him about the new upf64 and the parts guy was like "never heard of it" ?


----------



## JustCruzin17 (Sep 30, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Pf64 is readily available, but the Upf64 is the better filter. Haven't heard the other one mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is the m1-113a mobile extended life filter a good one to use ?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JustCruzin17 said:


> Is the m1-113a mobile extended life filter a good one to use ?


Maybe if you are going on extended drain intervals, but turbocharged engines are hard on oil at the stock drain intervals. My Diesel Cruze gets an oil change every 7,500 miles for that reason, because the soot in oil starts getting abrasive and the TBN of the oil declines quickly. If I'm only going 7,500 miles, I stick with the stock AC Delco filters because they are fine and it's not worth going to something better if it's not going to be used for longer mileage.


----------

